# Walker's Whiskey Kilmarnock



## Linda B. (Feb 4, 2004)

Trying to determine the age of a green 10 3/8" tall bottle embossed on the bottom WALKER'S KILMARNOCK WHISKEY 1873. Appears to have a tooled, double rounded collar. There are seams on two sides that come from the bottom of the bottle up to about 1/2 way on the square shoulders. Then there is a seam on 2 sides of the top that go down just to the top of the square shoulders.  The seams have me puzzled! Thanks in advance for all the help out there. 










 Pictures and threads combined - Admin


----------



## IRISH (Feb 4, 2004)

*RE: Walker's 2nd Picture*

Hi Linda B,
 Your bottle was probably made in an Owens (sp?) patent bottle machine.   A lot of the crown seal bottles here from about 1910 to the 1920s have those sort of seams.

 Also could everyone with a few photos to post please put them into the one thred ie reply to your first post with your second photo,   this keeps your photos together when new threds start etc. and is easer for anyone looking at the thred later on [] .
 Thanks all [] .


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 19, 2004)

Linda,

 I will trade you anything you like for that bottle....call me crazy but I have become a junkie for these Kilmarnock whiskeys. I just posted a note in the Trade section here a few minutes ago. I have a wide selection of items I will trade....is there something you may be looking for? I do not have a web site set up yet to display my wares but can send you photos of things that you specify that I may have.

 Please let me know if you're interested.

 BNE


----------

